# Anderson or Alside?



## Quality Remodel

I've been installing Anderson Windows for about 6 months now but can't seem to get away from the Alside value...

What brands do you prefer and why? :blink:


----------



## FreedomBuilders

First are we talking vinyl or wood. I've used Anderson in the past and they have botched a few window orders up. (Not vinyl) Recently I replaced all the windows in a home using Full wood framed Pella Enduraclads. The were custom made New construction windows to fit into existing old frame from outside. The rep's measurements were great and Pella didn't botch anything up. I think I'm sticking with them. I had one vinyl replacement window from them too. No issues. I have sources for less expensive made vinyl windows. Service on another window (big picture - Pella brand) was top notch. The window had a small microscratch that caused it to crack when it got cold. Pella took care of replacing the glass no charge even though I was the installer. I had actually ordered that through a box store. But since the customer service was outstanding IMHO, I opted to contact the Pella contractor sales rep for the above mentioned whole house job.

On certain jobs and clients I will opt for my other source for window replacements. It depends on the situation. Anderson Windows for the most part are on my poop list save for the storm doors.


----------



## Paul B

I also have started using the Pellas. We get better pricing from the contract sales then we do from the box store unless they are having some special deal. That really tics off the pella rep.


----------



## Tom Struble

over the years i bet ive seen less problems with Andersen than any others in my area,i have seen the wood rot under the vinyl on the old narrowlines but thats about it,and ive seen some pretty crummy installs too

plus you can get a sash for a 30 year old window


----------



## Framer53

Anderson owns Silverline so that might be what he is talking about.


----------



## Paulie

I've installed all of 'em at one time or another. I've been going Pella just because of my customer service. My Rep. takes care of any problems and I can go to the store right here in town. Anderson customer service is getting to be like box store service, you talk to a kid that doesn't have a clue. 

In fact Pella is hosting a free dinner and bringing in a EPA rep from Ill. to answer questions on the new RRP rule. I'm going. Got any questions you all want me to ask?


----------



## Brimar

I've been using United Windows for vinyl. Had a screw up on two jobs, but service was great to repair quickly. I've been looking for another supplier for vinyl but when it came down to it all the vinyl windows are about the same. With so many reviews good and bad on what I was looking at I just decided to stick with United and if any other problems occur then at least I can depend on good, quick service.


----------



## loneframer

tomstruble said:


> over the years i bet ive seen less problems with Andersen than any others in my area,i have seen the wood rot under the vinyl on the old narrowlines but thats about it,and ive seen some pretty crummy installs too
> 
> plus you can get a sash for a 30 year old window


 I've seen that as well Tom. In every case, the installation was not done properly and water was running behind the top nailing flange, for long periods of time.

I've installed Andersen 100 to 1 over other brands.

I've used United, Patriot, Pella, Hurd, Silverline and some others I couldn't say who the manufacturer was.

All told, I like Andersen over all others.


----------



## oldfrt

I've used Andersen a lot over the years for full replacements
and recently started used their inserts.
Never tried any of their vinyl inserts,but I like 
the feel of the wood replacements as well as their
available options.
But:
I don't know what's going on with their in
house order taking but I'm a bit disappointed
with the service on my original order.
Somewhere along the line they transposed a 
36" width window into 38",and I received 9 windows
the wrong size.It took 5 more weeks to get the
correct size.
All windows came through with
full screens when I ordered half screens.
Reorder the correct screens,from the window prod#,
and they came through too wide.
Reordered again and they shipped full screens.
Still waiting for correct screens 3 months after
my initial window order.
Actually I'm still waiting for credit from my supplier
for the 9 incorrect windows.
This has made both the HO and me a bit irritated,
so I may look into the Pella's next time.
I think some of their staff may be too busy twittering 
away to pay attention to what they are really there for.


----------



## tcleve4911

I've been an Andersen guy for a long time.

Lately though, I've had trouble getting certain products so I gave Marvin a try.

I used the Fiberglass vs Vinyl.
Wow what a difference!!!!
It's so much more rugged that vinyl.
In that , I mean they don't flex and bend like vinyl.

I know Andersens are a vinyl wrapped wood and that is what gives them their strength but, as previously mentioned, I have replaced ones where the water got behind the vinyl.
I don't think I'll see that with an all fiberglass.

Never liked Pella


----------



## go dart

oldfrt said:


> I've used Andersen a lot over the years for full replacements
> and recently started used their inserts.
> Never tried any of their vinyl inserts,but I like
> the feel of the wood replacements as well as their
> available options.
> But:
> I don't know what's going on with their in
> house order taking but I'm a bit disappointed
> with the service on my original order.
> Somewhere along the line they transposed a
> 36" width window into 38",and I received 9 windows
> the wrong size.It took 5 more weeks to get the
> correct size.
> All windows came through with
> full screens when I ordered half screens.
> Reorder the correct screens,from the window prod#,
> and they came through too wide.
> Reordered again and they shipped full screens.
> Still waiting for correct screens 3 months after
> my initial window order.
> Actually I'm still waiting for credit from my supplier
> for the 9 incorrect windows.
> This has made both the HO and me a bit irritated,
> so I may look into the Pella's next time.
> I think some of their staff may be too busy twittering
> away to pay attention to what they are really there for.


Are you ordering direct off the IQ program or going thru a dealer? I always get a confirmation back and carefully scan them. Entry errors are rare but there is an ocasional production error. My experience with older narrolines is they usually have sash problems and I've sold alot of replacment sashes. The sashes are actually. painted, frames are clad


----------



## VA Remodeler

I do a lot of repair work and the great thing about Andersen is they will usually have what you need and I have always found their customer service to be great. I just replaced a Sash from the 70's last week. The only time they didn't have something was a diamond shaped wooden snap in grille. I ended up bringing it to a millwork shop for repair. Andersen seems like they are in it for the long haul. I also like how they keep your info on their computers, even if it's been a while in-between orders. 

Bill


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like the Marvin's. 

Andersen will take me twice as long to get vs. the Marvin's.


----------



## elkhornsun

Last time I used Andersen for a whole house replacement of windows and gliders and it took 2 months to get the items to the jobsite and another 2 months to get all the items they left our or where they sent the incorrect item. What go me was that Andersen has no priority order handling when they screw up. The replacement orders were put at the end of the line. Now we use Pella.


----------



## dougchips

Quality Remodel said:


> I've been installing Anderson Windows for about 6 months now but can't seem to get away from the Alside value...
> 
> What brands do you prefer and why? :blink:


Clad windows suck and for those with other opinions install one today and let me know your thoughts in 15-20 years.

Alside, great prices but let me know how the warranty issues eat up your profit margins assuming your offer a real warranty on the windows and the labor. I would not install Alside windows for free if I had to keep my current level of warranty standards (any issues and we will fix it for free).


----------

